# 28.-30.08. Vogesentour des MTB-Club-Beinhart



## Mrs. Rocky M. (14. Juli 2009)

..... und schon wieder ein Event.......

12 Beinharte dürfen mit, Restplätze können auch an Beinhart-Sympathisanten vergeben werden. Es zählt die Reihenfolge der Anmeldung (bitte nicht nur hier, sondern auch unter der im Anhang genannten email-Adresse anmelden!!!!!!).

Na denn: au revoir!!

Marion


----------



## typo (14. Juli 2009)

Hallo Marion,
das hört sich ja toll an. Hiermit melde ich mich gleich an, eine Mail ist auf dem Weg zu Dir. Viele Grüße

Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (14. Juli 2009)

So, nun ist es amtlich: die Hälfte der Plätze sind schon vergeben!!!


----------



## Bettina (15. Juli 2009)

Na dass ging ja schnell,
bin auch dabei 

Bettina


----------



## grosser (15. Juli 2009)

Ich will auch mit!


----------



## matthias2003 (15. Juli 2009)

Doppelt hält besser:

Wie gestern abend gemailt möchte ich auch mit!

Matthias


----------



## rübi (15. Juli 2009)

Hallo Marion,

melde mich hiermit auch an.

gruß

Stefan


----------



## grosser (15. Juli 2009)

matthias2003 schrieb:


> Doppelt hält besser:
> 
> Wie gestern abend gemailt möchte ich auch mit!
> 
> Matthias



Freut mich!


----------



## matthias2003 (15. Juli 2009)

grosser schrieb:


> Freut mich!



und mich erst, ...

Da ist dann aber Mitfahrerwechsel


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (15. Juli 2009)

...... und da waren es nur noch 2 .......


.... freie Plätze.......

Endspurt!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (16. Juli 2009)

.... noch 1.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr Cannondale (16. Juli 2009)

Dann nehme ich die Gelegenheit war und melde mich an um den letzten freien Platz zu besetzen


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (16. Juli 2009)

...... 0 .....  

....falls es doch noch den ein oder anderen Interessenten geben sollte, bitte melden, eventuell hat unser Hotelchen noch freie Zimmer......

Biketechnisch dürfte die größere Gruppe kein Problem sein, wir haben ja 2 Guides und können uns somit aufteilen.....allerdings beinhaltet das Angebot nur einen Guide mit baguettetransportoptimierter Lenkertasche und kostenloser musikalischer Untermalung ........ diesen hat es übrigens nicht die Sprache verschlagen  oh nein- vielmehr weilt genannter aktuell im südosten Afrikas und wird wohl gerade fleißig Kokosnüsse und Bananen in sein Lenkertäschchen sammeln....... und neue Lieder einstudieren.....


----------



## grosser (16. Juli 2009)

Joo,
ich hör ihn singen bis nach Budenheim!


----------



## rumblestilz (16. Juli 2009)

Hauptsache nicht dieses unerträgliche Pfeifen! 
Grüsse, Frank


----------



## Mr Cannondale (17. Juli 2009)

Leider muß ich absagen, denn Thorsten hat schon Urlaub beantragt:
Es wird also ein Platz frei!
Schade, das wird bestimmt eine schönes Wochenende


----------



## f.topp (19. Juli 2009)

Hallo Marion,
Dagmar u. ich hätten auch lust mitzukommen, wäre toll wenn das noch ginge.
lg frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (19. Juli 2009)

Hallo Frank,

ich werde in unserem Hotelchen nachfragen, ob es für Euch noch ein Zimmer gibt.....

Grüsse, Marion


----------



## grosser (20. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
ich muß leider absagen!
Marion ist schon informiert!
Gruß


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (20. Juli 2009)

f.topp schrieb:


> Hallo Marion,
> Dagmar u. ich hätten auch lust mitzukommen, wäre toll wenn das noch ginge.
> lg frank



Hallo Dagmar, hallo Frank, Ihr seid dabei!!!!! 

Ein kleiner Zwischenstand für die, die es interessiert: wir sind akuell zu 17. und hätten noch eine allerletze Betthälfte an einen Wenigschnarcher zu vergeben.......

..... hasehern, wie sieht's aus....das ist wie gemacht für Dich ?! 

....ansonsten kreisen da schon die Nicht-Beinhart-Geier um den Platz.....


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (20. Juli 2009)

...upps, eben erst gesehen, daß Dieter abgesagt hat. Wirklich sehr schade !!!!! 

Damit wäre dann noch ein komplettes Doppelzimmer zu vergeben........


----------



## Werner (20. Juli 2009)

Hi Marion,

das nehmen wir, wenn es noch zu haben ist!

Gruß
S+W


----------



## Arachne (20. Juli 2009)

Nun würde Geiern auch nichts mehr helfen...  

Hoffe eh, dass bis dahin überhaupt mein Rädchen wiederbelebt wurde. Jedenfalls ist es wohl eine Garantie-Sache!


----------



## f.topp (21. Juli 2009)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Hallo Dagmar, hallo Frank, Ihr seid dabei!!!!!



Super da freuen wir uns!!


----------



## Ivonnche (27. Juli 2009)

Leider muss ich absagen, da die Schule einen Termin verschoben hat und ich am 29.08.2008 mir Steuern reinziehen muss. Habe gerade eben die E-mail gelesen.

Also wäre mein Platz zu haben. 

Wenn sich keiner finden sollte werde ich die Schule schwänzen

Aber vielleicht freut sich ja jemand über einen freien Platz.

Gruß das traurige Ivonnche


----------



## a.nienie (28. Juli 2009)

rumblestilz schrieb:


> Hauptsache nicht dieses unerträgliche Pfeifen!
> Grüsse, Frank


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (4. August 2009)

Ivonne's Platz konnte schwuppdiwupp wieder besetzt werden und nun sind es 20 Vogesianer insgesamt !!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paffi1 (5. August 2009)

So liebe Voganer,

... die Arbeit ist getan, da kann ich mich ja auch mal melden  ...

... allen Unkenrufen zum Trotz bin ich weder kannibalisiert noch wegen Pfeifens als Riesenvogel in einen Nationalpark eingewildert worden, noch ist meine Lenkertasche bei einem der 7 Grenzübertritte konfisziert worden , so dass Ihr Euch alle wieder auf bekannte Optik & Akustik  freuen könnt ...

Falls sich Marion oder ich noch an die Trails erinnern können, wird es ein sehr spaßiges Heruntersplatattern !!!! 

Bis dann

Paffi


----------



## rumblestilz (5. August 2009)

Paffi1 schrieb:


> ... allen Unkenrufen zum Trotz bin ich weder kannibalisiert noch wegen Pfeifens als Riesenvogel in einen Nationalpark eingewildert worden, ... , so dass Ihr Euch alle wieder auf bekannte Optik & Akustik freuen könnt ...



Na dann: Die Hoffnung starb zuletzt ...


----------



## BikeQuax (11. August 2009)

Hallo Marion,

würde auch gerne mitkommen zur Vogesentour... Hab' ich noch die Chance auf ein Zusatzplätzchen? Merci fürs Checken! LG, Simone


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (11. August 2009)

Hi Simone,

Paffi wird sich bei Dir melden....kannst zur Not im Lenkertäschchen schlafen .

Ich drück Dir die Daumen !

LG Marion


----------



## BikeQuax (12. August 2009)

Hi Marion,

hört sich sehr verlockend an Dein vorgeschlagenes Nachtdomizil - weiss nur nicht, ob ich bis dahin noch soviele Kilos runterbekomme...

Merci für's Kümmern und Daumendrücken! 
LG, Simone



Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Hi Simone,
> 
> Paffi wird sich bei Dir melden....kannst zur Not im Lenkertäschchen schlafen .
> 
> ...


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (17. August 2009)

Hi Simone,

willkommen im Kreis der Vogesianer ! 

Du bist (verbindlich ) dabei!!!!!! 

Bis spätestens Freitag in einer Woche!!!

Marion


----------



## matthias2003 (18. August 2009)

uuiihh, nur noch 10 Tage


----------



## grosser (18. August 2009)

Matthias,
das waren nicht die Pedale!!!!
Jetzt habe ich meinem Sohn aus Langweile sein Rennrad abgekauft!!!
Jetzt bin ich noch schneller!!!

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## matthias2003 (19. August 2009)

grosser schrieb:


> Matthias,
> das waren nicht die Pedale!!!!
> Jetzt habe ich meinem Sohn aus Langweile sein Rennrad abgekauft!!!
> Jetzt bin ich noch schneller!!!
> ...



Das will ich erst sehen, Du Rennradschw...... 
Fremdgehen is nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matthias2003 (24. August 2009)

noch 4 Tage


----------



## Cynthia (24. August 2009)

matthias2003 schrieb:


> noch 4 Tage




 Noch jemand, der sich freut! 


Grüße von Christina


----------



## rübi (24. August 2009)

leider muß ich auch kurzfristig absagen; 
für schnellentschlossene wird also noch ein Platz frei.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (26. August 2009)

Lieber Rübi,

Deine Doppelbetthälfte konnte erfolgreich vermittelt werden, Uli ist völlig uneigenützig für Dich eingesprungen !!!

Dann drück ich Dir mal die Daumen, daß das bald wieder was wird mit Dir !!!!

...ach und Matthias: ICH FREU MICH AUCH !!!!!!

...noch 2 x schlafen......

Marion


----------



## happygegoogelt (28. August 2009)

Ich wünsche euch allen ganz viel Spaß und tolles Wetter! 
Kommt gesund wieder 

Andrea


----------



## typo (30. August 2009)

Liebe Marion, lieber Paffi,

vielen Dank für die fantastische Tour. Trails, Unterkunft, Verpflegung, Planung, Motivation, Wetter: Alles perfekt. Ich würde mich sehr freuen wieder mit Euch eine Tour zu fahren. Abgerundet wurde dieses Event durch die beinharten Biker. Mir hat es einfach riesig Spaß gemacht mit Euch unterwegs zu sein. Wenn Euch in den nächsten Tagen jemand begegnet, der so ein Dauergrinsen im Gesicht hat, das bin ich.

Jörg

p.s. ich freue mich schon auf die Fotos...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblestilz (30. August 2009)

Kann mich meinem Vorredner nur anschliessen! Und dass das mit der Gutwetterbestellung hingehauen hat, war das Sahnehäubchen! Subber wars! Frank


----------



## Werner (30. August 2009)

Super-Trails, perfekte Organisation, nette Gesellschaft, feines Wetter....

Dafür dem Orga Team (und vielleicht auch Petrus) allerbesten Dank von 

Sabine und Werner


Hier ein paar Bilder vorab, die nächsten Tage mehr davon im Album:

"Lagebesprechung":




"Geländebesichtigung":​



"Geländebefahrung-1":​



"Geländebefahrung-2":​



"Landschaftsgenuss":​

​


----------



## matthias2003 (31. August 2009)

Superschönes Wochenende bei tollem Wetter und toller Gesellschaft.

Danke an Marion+Stefan für die Orga, es war nahezu alles perfekt 
(@Paffi: Der Unterhaltungswert der Gruppe 2+ kann noch verbessert werden )


----------



## Bettina (31. August 2009)

matthias2003 schrieb:


> Superschönes Wochenende bei tollem Wetter und toller Gesellschaft.
> 
> Danke an Marion+Stefan für die Orga, es war nahezu alles perfekt




Das kann ich unterschreiben!  Supertoll 

Ok, die Wege waren nicht so aufgeräumt wie in der Pfalz und der Sonntag war etwas staubig...  
.... Es war ein Traum. (zitat ende)

Ich freu mich schon aufs nächste Mal. 

Gruß Bettina


----------



## Cynthia (31. August 2009)

Auch von mir ein lautes Dankeschön im Quadrat an Marion und Stefan für alles!!!  

Aktiv-Urlaub vom Feinsten mit vielen netten und geduldigen  Beinharten! Danke auch euch!  Sehr gerne wieder ... wenn ich darf ... 


Viele Grüße von Christina


----------



## prodigy (31. August 2009)

Hallo Marion, hallo Stefan,
also meine Erwartungen die ich als Last Minute Bucher bzgl. der Vogesentour hatte, wurden nicht wirklich erfüllt. 

Ich dachte wir fahren ein paar gemütliche Touren durch die Weinberge, statt dessen war dasm was Ihr da ausgearbeitet habt, ein Trailfeuerwerk par excellence 
Überwiegend flowig, aber trotzdem anspruchsvoll und immer wieder mit ein paar technischen Schmankerln - das ganze in wunderschönen Landschaft 

Vielen Dank auch an die Mitfahrer in der 2+ Gruppe, war echt klasse mit Euch in adäquater Geschwindigkeit die Trails zu rocken 
Leider habe ich aus diesem Grunde gar keine Bilder machen können 

Trotzdem noch ein paar Eindrücke...

Ausblick vom Hotel - sieht noch nicht wirklich nach MTB-Terrain aus...







nach ein paar Radel-Minuten sieht das ganze im Hinterland schon ganz anders aus 






In Natura von oben sah es irgendwie heftiger aus wie aufm Foto 







Viele Grüße, Uli


----------



## picard (1. September 2009)

Auch meinen besten Dank an die beiden Guides für's Organisieren und die hervoragende Streckenauswahl (verblockt berghoch  und trailig bergab )

Gruß an alle Tourteilnehmer 

Michael

hier noch ein paar Fotos:


----------



## Werner (1. September 2009)

Hier der angekündigte Link zum Album:

Beinhart-Clubtour Vogesen 2009

Viel Spaß beim Ansehen...
...Werner


----------



## BikeQuax (1. September 2009)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein lautes Dankeschön im Quadrat an Marion und Stefan für alles!!!
> 
> Aktiv-Urlaub vom Feinsten mit vielen netten und geduldigen  Beinharten! Danke auch euch!  Sehr gerne wieder ... wenn ich darf ...
> 
> ...




dem kann ich mich nur anschließen liebe Marion und lieber Paffi , wenn ich es dank höherer Gewalt leider nur in einer verkürzten Fassung mit euch genießen durfte - ihr habt das wirklich klasse gemacht - vielen Dank Merci auch an die Jungs der 2+Gruppe für eure geniale Ersthilfe und Rundumversorgung...   Bis demnächst in alter Frische  - viele Grüße, Simone


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (1. September 2009)

Uns hat's auch Spaß gemacht, auch wenn unsere 2+ Quotenfrau schon nach dem ersten Tag das Handtuch geworfen hat.... .... Das wird uns das nächste mal nicht mehr passieren, denn dann dürfen einfach keine Handtücher mehr mitgenommen werden . Die allerbesten Genesungswünsche an unsere beiden Ladys, die noch etwas länger was von den Vogesen haben.... .

Hier noch ein paar Bildchen:



 

 

 



Marion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

